# Cat peeing standing up (but only sometimes)



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

My 1.5yr old male Newton will occasionally pee standing up in the litter box. I've read that for some cats, this is normal. Here's the strange part: I highly suspect that this only happens when I'm in close proximity i.e. within line of sight. I've never come home to a mess, so he's not doing it while I'm away, also, he doesn't do it at night while I'm sleeping. 

It *seems* like he only does his stand-up peeing when I'm there to notice it. Anyone have any ideas why this might be the case?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, this is ONLY going to be a wild guess. I do know from the tons of reading I have done reagarding cats, that they are fantastic emulators. Given that, do you think that maybe he is doing what he see you do? Trying to impress you in a cat kind of way?

I know this is way out there, but you never can tell sometimes, cats will do the darndest things and figuring out why is worse than solving a Rubics Cube!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess I'll just have to try and make sure I'm avoiding Newton while he's in the vicinity of the litterbox, lol... I do also plan on getting a bigger one, but may end up affixing higher walls to the sides if the problem persists.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Or you could start peeing sitting down when he's watching.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

One of the litter boxes that I have is a Breeze, and the front of it is lower than the sides of it, and sometimes, Stephano will sort of stand....he's putting his paws on the front of the box and he kind of looks like he is standing. The pee doesn't go anywhere though. My daughter's male cat, who has the same kind of litter box, he does the same thing. 

I think you'll be much happier if you get a large rubbermaid container, and fill it up with an entire huge, 35-40 pound container of litter. Then, if you scoop it daily, and wipe down the sides of it, you would be surprised how long you can go without having to completely hose it out. And it's big enough that he really won't be able to do what he is doing. 

Who know's maybe he is just trying to copy daddy? LOL!!! Who knows, I just know one thing, cats are really smart


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Or you could start peeing sitting down when he's watching.


LOL!! :thumb


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> One of the litter boxes that I have is a Breeze, and the front of it is lower than the sides of it, and sometimes, Stephano will sort of stand....he's putting his paws on the front of the box and he kind of looks like he is standing. The pee doesn't go anywhere though. My daughter's male cat, who has the same kind of litter box, he does the same thing.


My boy cat does this as well- he likes to put his paws on the front of the box in a standing position while he goes. I am female and don't stand while I pee, so he definitely didn't learn it from me!  I kind of wish my girl cat would copy him because she doesn't always keep her butt down while she goes (thank goodness for high-sided litter boxes!).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Or you could start peeing sitting down when he's watching.


ROFLMAO!! Thanks for the morning laugh!! :crazy

When I walk in on my cats using the litter box I turn away and walk out of the room. I don't want to interrupt their library time. :deal


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Or you could start peeing sitting down when he's watching.


HAHA 

I think if I start paying attention to him, that's when he does it... it's quite strange. Newton and his quirks definitely adds an extra dose of intrigue in my life.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Your cats are so gorgeous. Of course, they look exactly like my Stephano, so it's not like I am bias or anything.


----------

